# [RISOLTO] umount in shutdown

## geps2

Buongiorno.

Se ho montato dei filesystem di rete, quando faccio uno shutdown il sistema non si spegne, ma rimane in attesa di effettuare l'umount di quelli... purtroppo però i servizi di rete sono stati già stoppati.

Qualcuno potrebbe suggerirmi un modo elegante (senza magari andare a modificare gli script in init.d) per risolvere la questione?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Mon Jun 02, 2008 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

una domanda, ma come viene montato il fs? tramite /etc/fstab o in altro modo tipo comando in /etc/init.d/local.start? io ho una riga in fstab, e il filesystem viene montato e smontato correttamente senza problemi

----------

## geps2

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> una domanda, ma come viene montato il fs? tramite /etc/fstab o in altro modo tipo comando in /etc/init.d/local.start? io ho una riga in fstab, e il filesystem viene montato e smontato correttamente senza problemi

 

lo monto a mano, ma con fstab: per intendeci, in fstab c'è la riga 

```
//192.168.0.1/share /mnt/share smbfs rw 0 0
```

e io a mano do 

```
# mount /mnt/share
```

----------

## k01

mmh, strano, la mia riga è tipo questa:

```
//192.168.0.132/share /home/user/share cifs defaults,users,rw,exec 0 0
```

e a parte il fatto che utilizzo cifs al posto di smbfs e che lo lascio montare in automatico non vedo grosse differenze. prova a mettere "auto" tra le opzioni e vedere se così te lo monta e smonta correttamente

----------

## geps2

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> mmh, strano, la mia riga è tipo questa:
> 
> ```
> //192.168.0.132/share /home/user/share cifs defaults,users,rw,exec 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Sì, sembra funzionare, grazie!

----------

## rb34

io ho lo stesso problema di umount, ma sbaglio o auto auto-monta quando si entra nella dir? Io quello vorrei evitarlo

----------

## k01

automonta all'avvio del sistema

----------

## rb34

sì, ma insomma "risolto" è un po' troppo  :Smile: , io vorrei risolvere il problema senza mettere "auto"

----------

## andreac

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> sì, ma insomma "risolto" è un po' troppo , io vorrei risolvere il problema senza mettere "auto"

 

Potresti inserire il comando di umount nel file

```
/etc/conf.d/local.stop
```

----------

